# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم تطبيقات وألعاب الأندرويد Apps & Games Android شروحات :  طرق استخراج الملفات بصيغة apk من جهازك الأندرويد

## mohamed73

*البرامج المستخدمة في الشرح* *Astro* *App Monster Pro* *تم تقسيم الشرح إلى جزئين لتسهيل اختيار البرنامج المراد تطبيق العملية بواسطته و لتلافي كبر حجم الفيديو فيسبب بطء للمشاهد.* *أسباب عمل نسخة من برامجك و العابك بصيغة APK*   *هناك عدة أسباب لعمل نسخة من ملفات ال APK , عدة أمثلة:* *1- لا يعمل لديك الماركت الرسمي بسبب قيود في بلدك.* *2- الرغبة في الاحتفاظ بنسخة من برامجك لتنصيبها بعد الفورمات دون عناء الدخول للماركت.* *3- تجميع برامجك في مجلد واحد.* *4- تريد ارسال برنامج معين لصديقك و  لا يتوفر لديكما انترنت حيث يمكنك ارساله عن طريق البلوتوث تو عن طريق شبك  الجهازين بالكمبيوتر او الابتوب.* *5- قمت بعمل نسخة كاملة لبرامجك عن  طريق احد برامج الباك اب مثل My Backup Pro او Titanuim لكن توجد مشكلة في  نسخة الباكب الموجودة لديك ( حصلت لي مع برنامج My Backup Pro من قبل ).* *و العديد من الأسباب التي قد تدعوك لأخذ نسخة باك اب بصيغة APK لا يحضرني غيرها حاليا …* *الفيديو 1 برنامج Astro :*      الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *الفيديو 2 برنامج App Monster Pro :*      الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *التحميل:*    *Astro* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *AppMonster Pro 2.2.2* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## hamid4

بارك الله فيك

----------


## alrasee

مشكور

----------


## max_11

بارك الله فيك

----------

